# Bossa nova and related Brazilian music



## rcandro (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone here who enjoys solo arrangements for Brazilian music?
I'd like to share with you my own arrangement for The girl from Ipanema.
Opinions are welcome. 

[video=youtube;JNA89vS9NnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNA89vS9NnU[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Very nicely done. I enjoyed that, thanks for posting and I hope you will continue posting more like this.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I really like your arrangement. I enjoyed listening. Thanks for your post!


----------



## rcandro (Jan 30, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Welcome to the forum. Very nicely done. I enjoyed that, thanks for posting and I hope you will continue posting more like this.





bluzfish said:


> I really like your arrangement. I enjoyed listening. Thanks for your post!


Hello Fredy and Bluzfish, thanks for the comments. I was a little buzzy and I could not answer before. I'm sorry about that.
I'm from Brazil and I'm working in a project on teaching Brazilian guitar for English speakers. This other video shows one of the songs that I have been teaching for advanced levels. I'd like to invite you to take a look at my website, please. You can subscribe as a trial member and get free access for 10 days. I post a new lesson every week.
:stirpot:


[video=youtube;oYEykRmQLQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEykRmQLQk[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

rcandro said:


> Does anyone here who enjoys solo arrangements for Brazilian music?
> I'd like to share with you my own arrangement for The girl from Ipanema.
> Opinions are welcome.


You did ask for opinions so here is mine.

First , I really like that style of music and guitar playing so thanks for that nice post.
For that particular arrangement, I would slow down the tempo.
This will allow you to play on the melody line with more dominance and still keep all the fills that you play so well.

Just a thought...
G.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Come back here on a regular basis and share your thoughts on our forum.


----------



## rcandro (Jan 30, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> You did ask for opinions so here is mine.
> 
> First , I really like that style of music and guitar playing so thanks for that nice post.
> For that particular arrangement, I would slow down the tempo.
> ...


I fully agree with you. You know, sometimes we only realize that something could be made differently (and better) after it's done. Although simpler, I like this one.
[video=youtube;FSXjrhDre0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSXjrhDre0g[/video]

- - - Updated - - -



ed2000 said:


> Come back here on a regular basis and share your thoughts on our forum.


Hi ed200,
certainly, always I have time I will come back here.
What kind of music you guys are used to play?

Cheers.


----------

